# Leaking roof !!



## hev12

Hi All, New to this, hope I've posted on the right page??? Just bought a motorhome. It has a couple of leaks in the roof. Can anyone suggest a good roof repair kit or covering to sort it out please. It's a fleetwood Tioga Arrow. Has roof vents etc to go around if sheet type covering. Be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## inkey-2008

Unless it has holes in the roof then it will be the vents, roof lights or seams that are leaking and will need to be resealed.

If you can do DIY then you can do it other wise a motorhome or caravan workshop will.

Andy


----------



## spatz1

there is an aray of rubberised paints available in the base colour white and i ve been looking with a view to re rubberising my roof to make it bright white again....they also deaden the rain noise and prevent leaks....

this caught my eye and last night i found it in large cans in white but its just an example....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastidip-Plastic-Rubber-Paint-Regular/dp/B000KL20MU


----------



## hev12

inkey-2008 said:


> Unless it has holes in the roof then it will be the vents, roof lights or seams that are leaking and will need to be resealed.
> 
> If you can do DIY then you can do it other wise a motorhome or caravan workshop will.
> 
> Andy


 Thanks Andy,  good bit of info. Probably is around vents etc. Will get out my trusty silicone gun and give it a go.


----------



## hev12

spatz1 said:


> there is an aray of rubberised paints available in the base colour white and i ve been looking with a view to re rubberising my roof to make it bright white again....they also deaden the rain noise and prevent leaks....
> 
> this caught my eye and last night i found it in large cans in white but its just an example....
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastidip-Plastic-Rubber-Paint-Regular/dp/B000KL20MU


 Cheers Spatz, have looked at the product you suggested, it looks just the job and as you say good for deadening noise as well. Will seal around vents etc as Andy suggested and then cover whole roof with rubber seal. Great info


----------



## ched999uk

Silicon isn't the best sealant for motorhome vents. You need a sealant that doesn't actually set. The reason for this is if you use something like Sikaflex 252 or 221 then it will stick the vent on so well it wont come off again. So it it ever got damaged it would be very difficult to remove.

Have a look at this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seamseal-...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item3a5391d456

It is designed for resealing vents and windows.


----------



## Goldfish

*Which sealant*

Hi, hope I'm in the right forum, new to this, I have just purchased my first m/h 1994 swift royal, some rain coming I through seam above cupboard, which sealent should I use, or would tape be easier, thanks.


----------



## hbspc

*sealant*

remove interior vent fittings and securing screws, exterior, with plastic scrapper prise up skylight, vent ? remove, clean old sealant if tape mastic type, with petrol, from roof surface, scrape old sealant from fitting screw driver flat blade, wipe with petrol be careful most plastic are safe but lingering in one area could damage it. sealant tape any caravan accessory shop, refit unit with tape as in removal


----------

